# E60M5 pics with M mirrors



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

_Photos courtesy of webmastereuro_


----------



## bavarian19 (May 11, 2003)

Looks great :thumbup: I love the m135 look with that body style...


Alex, is this a PS, or an actual spy shot :dunno:


----------

